# your trapline



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know some of you guys do some trapping but I can never find a discussion about it. Maybe theres a better place here but this is best I found so far. I love reading and learning about the local success. I just started trapping last year and am totally hooked. I focused mostly on otter,muskrats, and mink last year. I had a great year for being a rookie and not being able to do it much. I havent had much time yet this year just set a handful of traps then pulling them at the end of the weekend. Been focusing mostly on muskrats so far got 16 rats,7 ****, in a few days. I have never set a canine set ever until friday...... got a 40+lb yote today. It was exciting and satisfying that my one and only set has got me my first canine. I plan on focusing more on canines in a couple weeks. I would like to know how other trappers are doing


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I think its a great thread to start , I myself have been die hard coyote hunting the last few years and am very addicted to it . But need a more sufficient way to get rid of te coyotes for my farmers . Calling them in just isnt cutting it , some guys touched briefly on snaring under my coyote hunting thread . But would definitely like to know more and actually pursue it .


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We don't start too much until the son gets home from college on break, but I had a couple traps out beside the house to keep me busy. So far we have 10 ****, 1 coyote, & a truck load of possums it seems. Grinners must have had a banner season reproducing this year. At least it keeps them out from under my deck & from eating the pheasant eggs.
Good job on your first coyote !!!! My first was in 1983 or '84 when 99.9% of the outdoorsmen didn't even know we had them. Been quite a few since, but I sure remember walking up on that first one!!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey thanks alot. I have to admit I was pretty intimidated to try a canine set because everyone says you have to do everything just right. I have watched hours of videos just learning and finally set my first one. I was extremely excited to walk up on that big yote after only a 2 day set. I am excited to see if I just got lucky or actually have learned what I need to know. He was around 40-45 lbs and a beutiful coat couldn't ask for a better first. How do you usually make your sets and what all do you do for scent elimination? traps, clothing, etc. Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Would be great to add a Trapping Forum. I did a lot of rat,**** and mink back in the late 40's/early 50's. Caught my share of possum and skunks also. Never was able to trap a fox. I would enjoy reading about the trappers sucess and techniques.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Are Possum worth anything? I trapped a little for a year and thinking about geting back into it now that I graduated and will have more time to do things that I want to.

What do you do with the rest of the animal you catch. I would catch a few **** and never did do anything with them because a friend would take them. Never skined one or fleshed it out and never dried or stretched one. Where would I learn this other than trial and error? I know how to make the sets but don't really remember the rest of trappers ed. The guy showed us how to skin but it tore in half because the **** was road kill. Going to start looking it up.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

oppossums are pretty much worthless maybe around 50 cents a peice. I know how to skin and stretch but I really dont have the place for it it so I have a deal worked out with my buddy he does all my fur and we split the profits. You tube is an amazing place to learn I have spent hours watching videos. You can watch anything from making sets to doing the fur. Check it out. Some videos are alot better than others just have to watch a few


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

At the last auction of this past season, large opossums were averaging about 2.50. You decide if it's worth messing with one of those stinkin' things for that. Almost all the ones we've caught this year fall in the smaller catergories & really aren't worth messing with.
As for skinning & putting the fur up, look up a local fur buyer from the Ohio State Trappers Assoc. site & go watch them, it's how I learned 40 years ago. The OSTA trappers convention is also a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

As for trap prep for canines, we wash / scrub & double rinse them to get anything off from previous use, then boil & wax. As for clothing, not much, but always wear rubber gloves & boots. If you tend to kneel on a knee like I do, I'd suggest hip boots so your clothes don't contact the ground. Take the glove off before you place your bait / scent ; don't want the traps having that on them. Trial & error will teach a lot, but sounds like you're off to a great start.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks. I just bought my canine traps less than a month ago and first thing I did was soak in dishsoap then scrub the crap out of them then rinse good and set them outside, waited for them to get some surface rust. I never did get to waxing them. I only had 2 days and was setting a muskrat swamp but it was killing me to not atleast try a yote set. I happened to have one with me so I set it with a dirthole set and It actually worked. I was very cautious with my scent I was already wearing my waders with rubber boots attatched and wore rubber gloves. I think maybe with all the rain we had it probably helped me with scent elimination either way it is exciting and I cant wait to try again and keep learning. Whats your favorite set up? do you prefer bait or lure or both?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

T-180 said:


> At the last auction of this past season, large opossums were averaging about 2.50. You decide if it's worth messing with one of those stinkin' things for that. Almost all the ones we've caught this year fall in the smaller catergories & really aren't worth messing with.
> As for skinning & putting the fur up, look up a local fur buyer from the Ohio State Trappers Assoc. site & go watch them, it's how I learned 40 years ago. The OSTA trappers convention is also a wealth of knowledge.


Ok but what do you do with them when they are in the trap if you don't want it. They are mean little suckers


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Ok but what do you do with them when they are in the trap if you don't want it. They are mean little suckers


Noose pole. Pin them to the ground and release trap, or put them down. Normally you need to get rid of the possum and ***** before having success with other target animals.
Canine are incredible wary and will investigate sites from a distance and a lot of times literally dig up or roll on traps. I wear chest waders when setting for canine and spray area w/scent block.
My favorite bait/lure is muskrat meat. Everything likes that.
The last few years my buyer will not even take possum and have had them refuse ***** that were not xxl.
Very little in monetary profit now a days. I do it just for excitement and to help control the out of control populations. Back in the day you could do very well, however, thanks to animal rights, people just don't need fur. I think one day, when the world economy is at rock bottom, fur again will be like money. History always repeats itself.
Snare sets on trails for yotes is probably the best at helping control these intelligent critters. They work 24/7 when you are unable to find time to hunt them. Easy to set, scent dissipates quickly due to quick set up and the fact other creatures use the trails, in turn, leaving the target animal less suspicious of any foreign odors.
Reminder: you need a furtakers license and name plates to snare and a deer stop. 









Tight chains.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Its crazy how fur prices change so much. This year muskrats are up to $8-$11 a peice and red fox is up to $25-$50 from what I've heard. I'm learning that unless you spend 8 hours every day setting and checking you probably wont actually make any real money at it but if I can just break even after gas and equipment costs I am very happy it's like a free hobby. Thats why I have been focusing on muskrats with most of my time so far. Theyre easy and fun to catch, and so far I've been having $100+ days with the current prices getting 8-12 a day but when I get more time I might as well set ****,and mink, and more canine sets because they all add up together. I'm looking forward to otter season as well got 3 last year they bring good money but only allowed 3


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Never had any problem taking a opossum out of a trap to be honest. Most play dead or close to it & if they are frisky are pretty darn slow. I just step on their head hard enough to hold them down then take the trap off or a stick across their neck to step on to hold their head down. Usually carry them away from the trap to dispatch them. Rather deal with 10 possums then one cat or **** !!!!!! 
Last year we hit an area that had a bunch of late litter **** that were too small to sell IMO, so we ended up turning close to 10 loose. Some of those young boars learn pretty quick to have a bad attitude.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Of all outdoor activitys, trapping is my favorite. Its something my entire family really enjoys. The anticipation of what you have in your trap in the morning really drives me. Alot of work involved but its the challenge of that critter stepping on a 4 inch circle and the scouting and time involved is really enjoyable to me.

As far as good trapping websites, check out trapperman.com. Ton of information on there. I read it almost daily and learn something new all the time. Wolfernation.com is another good one. Alot of great videos to help you out on there also. Than there is OSTA website. Not alot of info there but interesting to see what other people in the state are catching.

I'm more of a **** trapper myself. Easy critter to catch and if you have the time and the right area (along creeks, rivers and corn fields) you can put up some big numbers. Past few years i really been getting into catching coyotes. To me they are the most challenging, always pumped when i see i caught one. I have tried many many different lures and sets to catch coyotes but it all comes down to 2 different sets that produce for me. Hay sets baited with gusto or snares blended into deer trails. Give them both a try and se how ya do. 

Here is season end picture from last year. All were sent to FHA and brought a $11.10 average. 









And here is a few pics from this season with the family involved. Kids have a few traps that they claim as theirs (usually in spots that produce the most fur from yrs past...lol) and if anything is caught we seperate those after fleshing and once sold they keep the $. 

































































Also got my wife into doing a little fleshing with me this yr.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

walkerdog,
How in the world do you get your wife to help fleshing ?? Been trapping for aver 40 years & never learned that trick !!!!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks alot those are some great pics! I am a very avid outdoorsman. I do a walleye tournament trail and we won 1st place points last 2 years and get an invite to Cabelas Nationals for the 2nd year straight, Huge deer hunter got a real nice 5 1/2 year old 10 point last bow season, bigtime shed hunter, but with all that I have to say I'm atleast or more excited over setting 50 traps in a day and having to wait until morning to check. For some reason I wake up way before the alarm on those days.lol. Maybe its because this is all new to me, but I spend alot of time throughout a day thinking about what may be in my traps . It's great


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Found this big male in one of my snares the other day. Pretty cool looking blonde one. Gonna get the hide tanned.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good job! I have been fighting with this weather and snow snares would be the way to go right now. I did manage a yote yesterday on a coil though


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

last yrs fur


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

canines from this season


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

more from this season all portage county ohio


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

hhmmm that picture sure looks familiar.........


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice catches Hed. Brings back some great memories of days gone by for me. I wish I was still trapping now ..... I'd love to try and catch coyotes. How are fur prices these days?


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

fur prices are up , last yr i averaged 11.75 for rats 30 on mink, yotes were only 9.00 unless it was lighter colored then they were around 30-40,ave. on **** was 9.00, at the most recent auction in michigan last week rats were going for 17.00 and **** were at 24 so looks like its going to be another good yr, jiggineyes are you from ne ohio


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

hedhunter,
Where the heck did you get those prices ??!!


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

my son and i send our furs to canada to the nafa auctions
http://www.nafa.ca/auctions


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

nafa is a good deal if you put up alot of fur,they charge a fee,i think we paid 150.00 or 175.00 for 3yrs of auctions,more or less you are cutting out the middleman.i got tired of selling rats for 5 bucks and the buyer getting ten for my hard work


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

jiggineyes22 said:


> hhmmm that picture sure looks familiar.........


it should look familiar nathan


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

lol. I was going to see how long it took for you to figure it out


----------

